# Win a Kubota Tractor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Heres a Kubota tractor giveaway promo.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...kubota_tractor/


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

THANKS! Got-er-did!!


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Too much work. Why visit the dealer? mine is 45 minutes away. We do have one local but not a big fan. Why not just take my name address and phone and call me if i win.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

steve in IN said:


> Too much work. Why visit the dealer? mine is 45 minutes away. We do have one local but not a big fan. Why not just take my name address and phone and call me if i win.


Then they couldn't give ya the sales speech.
The local dealer here, I went in to buy a tractor, & left 20 minutes later....NO BODY came out to talk to me. I'll stop by there when I have some time to kill....not worried about them trying to sell!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Know what you mean urednecku.....my closest dealer is about the same distance as Steves, but I am in that area occasionally so thats when I will drop in. Besides, I did want to get a look see at the new MX135 Cy has been talking about.

Regards, Mike


----------

